# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  good tree dwelling dart frogs for Beginners

## spires33

i am looking for a price range about 40$ and under. and tree dwelling
also anyone know of any good reliable breeders in usa? thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

Do you have a setup? What size? Can we get pics? Imitators come to mind.

----------


## spires33

the tank is 12X12X18   i do not have some pics  and setup i do not know if you meant this but i was planning on live plants and i am still looking at stuff to go at the bottom

----------


## Paul

Spires,

There are a couple good how to guides for setting up a dart tank in the vivarium section of the forum. If you haven't already I would go read those for some ideas on how to tackle some of the basic setups.

The tank size is a bit on the small side. I wouldn't put more than 1 maybe 2 frogs in there. Once you factor in the false bottom/Drainage layer + soil the tank will be 15 - 14" tall and if you do any kind of a 3D custom background you will be looking at roughly 8 - 9" deep. If you did anything to the sides you would be shrinking it even further. You could probably keep a couple of thumbnail darts in a tank that size. Just somethings to keep in mind as you look into the frogs you want vs your enclosure. 

Oh and Welcome to the Forum!

----------


## spires33

i thought they are real hard to take care of i do have a few other aquirums and such laying around i will check those  out

----------


## Daniel

Not at all. Once setup properly they are indestructible. So long as you get a healthy frog.

----------


## spires33

i think i have a 10 15 gallon somewhere

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  My suggestion is to get an 18x18x24 ExoTerra and set it up with live plants and a trio of any _R. imitator_ morph you like  :Smile:  .

----------


## spires33

ok ya found my 10 gallon i read somewhere that its 5 gallons for each dart frog at least and where could i get a _imitator morph? and not for 85.99 bucks
and i was hoping for one that would not be to hard to see through the plants
thank you though_

----------


## spires33

ok guys found some real cheap tadpoles with at breeder i know that froglets can be real hard to take care of but how hard? i had a red eyed for around a month (and that was a spur of the moment buy i now know i really need to learn alot about frogs before i get them)

----------

